# Urgent rabbit ear please help!!



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

My family friend had me over and her rabbits ear is like this. I got a lot of this cottage cheese looking stuff out and it smells horrid. Its bleeding too. She said the bunny for sure scratches her ear, and she gets ear mites but once they do mineral oil it gets better. But I think this is worse than just a case of mites. I cleaned with warm water and put some Neosporin and mineral oil in the ear. What else can I do? Its like she has a hole in her ear. I feel bad for her!!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

If it's ear mites, then worm her with Ivermectin, and spray the ear with Blue Kote.

Hope someone with a bit more rabbit knowledge chimes in....


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

That looks like a terrible infection! Can a vet be consulted? I can imagine how it must hurt!! Poor bunny.

I think you might want to read this: http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/past.shtml


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Here is a good site that your friend may want to check out for later. I use the herbs all the time for our animals, and we've been blessed with very healthy critters.

http://www.threelittleladiesrabbitry.com/rabbitsandherbs.php


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

They won't take her to a vet so I've taken her on as my patient since I'm wanting to be a vet student in the next couple years  I have ivomec would that help?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Definitely looks infected...Could be secondary to mites...I think she needs an antibiotic..


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have pen and la200 too. Another lady told me to put a couple drops of pen in her water


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I personally have never had to treat a rabbit...but that ear looks bad  I am sure it needs antibiotics. How long has her ear been like that? Could be more than one bacteria now...I would research and find out a dosage and start injections.I would also tackle the wound itself with an antibacterial ointment. I would also give probios to her while on antibiotics...


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I was over yesterday and noticed it, she said she noticed her scratching for a couple days


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Poor thing  So glad you are taking her in  Maybe someone with better rabbit knowledge will come on soon....but for now I would look up treatment doses and get it started...good luck with her!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

It smells awful so I agree with being infected


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

You probably should consult a vet about what antibiotic to use. I have heard that rabbits are very sensitive to certain antibiotics and it can kill them if you give them the wrong kind. If you have ivomec pour on just put a couple drops of that on the back of her neck for mites. Have you tried cleaning the stuff out of her ear? What happens when you do that? I would assume if you can get it cleaned out then maybe try to put some antibiotic ointment in her ear that should help.

Poor bunny


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I talked to a lady on an fb rabbit forum and she said she has been doing rabbits forever and for bad mites she does a drop of pen in the water for a few days and a couple drops of ivomec in the ear. I'm going to try this  I went over to see her today and she has lots of dried blood in the ear. I got a lot cleaned out and gave her the drops with more mineral oil. She's acting perfectly normal


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Rabbits are sensitive to antibiotics. I would consult a vet. You maybe surprised at what they would prescribe.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I used some blue kote yesterday instead of the ivomec. Today it's looking better. I think she will be just fine. When I clean her ear I see all the white fleshy stuff again. It's so gross


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

The ear still smells bad too


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

The rabbit needs to see a vet. Permanent damage can be done if the infection gets worse or the mites go deeper.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think bunny needs a vet visit , just my opinion though.
Just a guess here , but bunny may have either been bitten or most likely a bad scratch from herself or from fighting with another bunny.
That said , be careful with what antibiotics you are giving , I faintly remember that they are sensitive to certain drugs. For some reason something is telling me that they don't do well with injections either , but i could be totally wrong about that.
Talking to someone who knows rabbits would be your best bet obviously. Either talk to a breeder or a vet about how to treat.
Bunnies being sensitive little beings , may not do well with "trying" things , just saying. Im so glad your taking care of bunny now !
Poor baby ! Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have been doing penicillin and blue kote and she's healing really well. She's in a cage by herself with no other animals so nothing could've gotten to her. She's doing really well though


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad she is healing  Good job !


----------

